# [SOLVED] SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

Just as it says, I'm in search of SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit. http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...-installing-unable-detect-hd.html#post1608088 for full background of what my problem is.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Hi, as far as I know Vista has native SATA and RAID drivers as standard.

In BIOS, ensure RAID is disabled and check that the Hard Disk Boot Priority has your SATA Drive mentioned first.


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Is that have the SATA drive first over everything, or just first before other HD's (of which I have none)?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Hi, just first in the HDD queue.
Do you have SATA Mode as IDE in BIOS, and Enhanced?


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Yes I do


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Have you browsed the Seagate Troubleshooter?
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...reqPage=Support&supportReqTab=Troubleshooting


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

No, actually I hadn't... I must've missed that when I was at the seagate website. There is something that I have found that might work, will provide an update soon.


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Nothing, it keeps asking me for drivers, but I don't have any, nor do I believe there should be any.

I should mention BIOS detects the HD, but the Vista installer does not.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

The drivers are on the CD that came with your Motherboard.
Right near the beginning of install Vista will ask if you want to install drivers, say yes/ok and when it asks remove vista CD and insert Giga CD and install Drivers


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

I've tried, that, however none of the drivers in the GSATA/Drivers folder work, they are in folders named AMD64 and x32 respectively. I have a 64 bit Intel processor, and those drivers are for RAID specifically, to the best of my understanding.

EDIT: I should clarify for understanding... when the "Only show drivers compatible with hardware on this computer" box is checked, I can not get any drivers to show for installation. I've tried unchecking and installing other drivers, and nothing happens either.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

What controller are you trying to install on? The gigabyte or Intel.


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Gigabyte


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Drivers *HERE*
Scroll down to bottom of page


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

Maybe I'm retarded, maybe not... but none of those work either. I don't know if it makes a difference, but I have a DS3L not DS3R.


----------



## Dweezel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*

I finally have it working, thank you all for the helping me through this issue.


----------



## unl3a5h3d (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: SATA drivers for Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L - 64 bit*



Dweezel said:


> I finally have it working, thank you all for the helping me through this issue.


How did you get it to work i am having the same issues? vista not recognizing my HDD but BIOS is, how do i get it to work? And also 64 bit.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

@unl3a5h3d, Please start your own thread as the cause and fix for your problem may be different


----------

